# How to get rid of rhizoclonium algae?



## CPDzeke (Jan 4, 2013)

Bump


----------



## ChadRamsey (Nov 3, 2011)

i assume that this is a new tank.

if so: it will go away on its own. but amano shrimp are reported to munch on it a bit


----------



## bassmjm (Jun 1, 2011)

You may want to look at this thread:

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=57602

I've never had to deal with it (knock on laptop), but good luck with getting rid of it!


----------

